# What Kind Of Dog Did I End Up With?



## LoKi'ZmOmMy (Aug 21, 2015)

I love my puppy, but was told he was a pit bull when I got him. His dad is definitely a pit bull, but his mother looks like a mix breed. Can someone please help shed some light. Only serious responses please. The last 2 pix are of his parents.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Only "serious response" is there's absolutely no way to know without a pedigree. A dog of unknown lineage = a mutt. Nothing wrong with that.

Considering one parent is blue, it's highly unlikely that he's a Pit Bull.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum LoKi'ZmOmMy and thanks for the pictures. As BCdogs already said, you have a mixed breed dog. All good looking dogs but none of them look like an APBT. They do have a bully look but without peds there is no way of telling. Nothing wrong with that, I own two mutts myself.

Joe


----------

